# Configurazione schede di rete

## ChobinYY

volevo sapere come configurare bene le due schede di rete, praticamente una serve per il collegamento del pc ad internet, l'altra collegata al primo pc mi serve per scambiare i dati.

Con questa configurazione con entrambi gli indirizzi mi pinga con la scheda in eth0, la eth1 non va. Se cambio indirizzo alla scheda eth1 non mi trova la rete.

Per la configurazione attuale rimando a questo topic

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-668609.html

----------

## koma

Eh? no non ho capito scusami,

Tu hai 2 pc e un modem ethernet.

Vuoi collegarli in modo che tra i due pc ci sia scambio dati e tra il modem ethernet ed uno di questi pc questo vada in internet.

A questo punto io direi se è questa la situazione:

PC1 (server) 2 schede di rete,

Scheda A)

Dhcp su modem ethernet

Scheda B)

192.168.5.1

255.255.255.0

PC2 (Client)

Scheda A)

192.168.5.2

255.255.255.0

Gateway 192.168.5.1

Dopodiche sul PC1 dai questi comandi:

```
 echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward

```

Nota bene questo coando deve essere necessariamente dato ad ogni avvio del server.

Per editare le configurazioni delle schede di rete guarda il manuale di gentoo c'è scrutto tutto.

----------

## koma

Ah dimenticavo in /etc/resolv.conf metti dei DNS o i dns pubblici del tuo ISP altrimenti non risolverai gli indirizzi.

----------

## ChobinYY

grazie mille koma, dopo provo e ti faccio sapere   :Wink: 

----------

## ChobinYY

non c'è un altro modo??

Cioè il pc funge da server, e lo comando a distanza. Non c'è un altro modo invece di dare sempre il comando

```
echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward
```

??

----------

## codadilupo

 *ChobinYY wrote:*   

> non c'è un altro modo??
> 
> Cioè il pc funge da server, e lo comando a distanza. Non c'è un altro modo invece di dare sempre il comando
> 
> ```
> ...

 

?!?!?! Cioe', un modo piu' comodo di una singola riga di comando ?!?!?! E cosa c'e' di piu' comodo ? 

Coda

----------

## djinnZ

 :Shocked:  @codadilupo: alle volte il tuo humor mi pare più tenebroso ed inesplicabile del mio... e dire che mi ci metto d'impegno.  :Laughing: 

@ChobinYY: non so perchè ci si ostini a riportare cose che risalgono all'età della pietra nelle guide ma in ogni caso puoi anche farlo tramite sysctl, serve apposta a questo ed a molto altro.

Ovvero c'è un comodo file /etc/sysctl.conf da gestire con tutte le opzioni del caso.

Nello specifico basta aggiungerci un banale 

```
net.ipv4.ip_forward = 1
```

  :Twisted Evil: 

Anche se una opzione in /etc/conf.d/net* non ci starebbe male.

----------

## koma

 *ChobinYY wrote:*   

> non c'è un altro modo??
> 
> Cioè il pc funge da server, e lo comando a distanza. Non c'è un altro modo invece di dare sempre il comando
> 
> ```
> ...

 Lancia questo comando una volta

```
echo 'echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward'>/etc/rc.local
```

da ora in poi il tuo server lancerà questo comando tutte le volte che si avvia

----------

## codadilupo

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

>  @codadilupo: alle volte il tuo humor mi pare più tenebroso ed inesplicabile del mio... e dire che mi ci metto d'impegno.  

 

Eh, vabbuo', ma davvero fatico a capire la difficoltà di scrivere una riga sul terminale... tanto piu' che lo deve fare da remoto; ok: se proprio non vuoi usare sysctl.conf ti logghi in ssh e dai il comando  :Very Happy: 

Coda

----------

## oRDeX

 *koma wrote:*   

>  *ChobinYY wrote:*   non c'è un altro modo??
> 
> Cioè il pc funge da server, e lo comando a distanza. Non c'è un altro modo invece di dare sempre il comando
> 
> ```
> ...

 

@koma direi che sarebbe piu' corretto inserire il parametro in /etc/sysctl.conf come suggerito sopra   :Wink: 

----------

## koma

Si vabbò potevo anche scrivere un programma in c che generava uno script in python che generava uno script in perl che generava uno script in bash che aggiungeva la riga ogni volta che veniva avviata la macchina  :Very Happy:  tanto l'importante è che funzioni  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Kernel78

 *koma wrote:*   

> Si vabbò potevo anche scrivere un programma in c che generava uno script in python che generava uno script in perl che generava uno script in bash che aggiungeva la riga ogni volta che veniva avviata la macchina  tanto l'importante è che funzioni 

 

NO, l'importante è che sia funzionale. È la macchina che deve lavorare per me non il contrario  :Wink: 

----------

## koma

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

>  *koma wrote:*   Si vabbò potevo anche scrivere un programma in c che generava uno script in python che generava uno script in perl che generava uno script in bash che aggiungeva la riga ogni volta che veniva avviata la macchina  tanto l'importante è che funzioni  
> 
> NO, l'importante è che sia funzionale. È la macchina che deve lavorare per me non il contrario 

 Mhauahuahauhau fino a prova contraria il lavoro gliel'ho fatto io qnd è uguale   :Very Happy: 

----------

## codadilupo

 *koma wrote:*   

> Mhauahuahauhau fino a prova contraria il lavoro gliel'ho fatto io qnd è uguale  

 

Si', ma perchè rifare la ruota  :Razz:  ?

Coda

----------

## djinnZ

 :Shocked:  ma siete impazziti?!

ChobinYY ha chiesto come fare e koma gli ha risposto riportando quello che è ancora scritto in tutte le guide, usare procfs, cosa utile per fare dei test ma per predisporre permanentemente simili impostazioni la via più razionale è sysfs, che guarda caso è stato introdotto dopo che il net-forwarding-howto è stato scritto, questo volevo sottolineare che si continua a riportare una guida che risale al kernel 1.2.0 o giù di lì.

Se per voi e per me è banale che dei flag da impostare permanentemente possono essere gestiti in modo più pulito per ChobinYY (che se chiede come configurare il forward non è certo un guru espertissimo) non lo è e lo ho sottolineato. Non mi pare una questione da crocifissione in sala mensa.

Ammettete che non vi era proprio passato per la testa...   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil: 

[puntiglio inutile]

@codadilupo: reinventare la ruota.

[/puntiglio inutile]  :Laughing: 

scherzi a parte metto il thread nei segnalibri per un futuro lavoro sulle difficoltà di comunicazione.

----------

## codadilupo

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> 
> 
> [puntiglio inutile]
> 
> @codadilupo: reinventare la ruota.
> ...

 

Puntiglio inutile ?!?!? Questo non è puntiglio inutile: questo è il logos! La madre di tutti i puntigli inutili  :Laughing: 

 *Quote:*   

> scherzi a parte metto il thread nei segnalibri per un futuro lavoro sulle difficoltà di comunicazione.

 

Ma no, dai: è solo che una volta risposto a ChobinYY siam partiti a discutere tra di noisul perchè suggerire questo o quest'altro  :Wink: 

Coda

----------

